# CCNA Modul 1 Semester 1 - Netzwerkbasis



## Stephan Liebig (13. Februar 2006)

Ich habe eine Frage, mit der ich leider nichts anfangen kann.


*Wie lautet die Subnetzadresse, wenn mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.248.0 eine Boolsche AND-Operation für die IP-Adresse 172.16.20.23 durchgeführt wird?*

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man da auf  172.16.16.0 kommt ?


----------



## melmager (14. Februar 2006)

Stephan Liebig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Frage, mit der ich leider nichts anfangen kann.
> 
> 
> *Wie lautet die Subnetzadresse, wenn mit der Subnetzmaske 255.255.248.0 eine Boolsche AND-Operation für die IP-Adresse 172.16.20.23 durchgeführt wird?*
> ...



Die Zahlem müssen in 2er Potenzen zerlegt werden
jede Zahl stellen 8 bit dar

128-64-32-16-8-4-2-1

bei 248 kommt dann

128 +  64 + 32 + 16 + 8 

die 20 ist
16 + 4

beides mit AND bedeute in beiden Zahlen müssen die Wertigkeiten vorkommen
in dem Fall halt 16


----------



## michaelwengert (14. Februar 2006)

Am besten du schreibst dir den relevanten Bereich der IP un der Maske binär hin  
dh. Wo bei der Maske 255 oder 0 steht ist uninterresant


```
172. 16.00010100        .23
255.255.11111000        . 0 
-------------------------------------------
172. 16.00010000        . 0
```

Ergibt 127.16.16.0

Michael


----------

